# 1st Ground Breakers



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are the results of my first attempt at making ground breakers. They were inspired by Spooky Blue.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Turned out really great. Nice to see you took the time to do the shading in the contours.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work. Good colors too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice groundbreaker. Is there a Blucky under there, or was it all from scratch?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely and creepily done. I wouldn't have guessed this was a first attempt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job, should look good in your graveyard!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

they look great


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. They were made with $5 Target skulls (the jaws were adjusted and hot glued in place and the teeth were dremeled out), PVC, rolled newspaper, and paper mache. The paint was "oops" paint from home depot-also $5 a gallon (there is usually some great halloween colors available very cheap).


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your ground breaker looks great! Nice job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very scarey looking. I like it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the yellow eyes, very sinister looking.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You should post in the How-To section if you have inprogress pics.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they look great..
gonna look cool in the graveyard


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think they look great - super nice job!!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Look great neighbor!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks great!


----------

